

GitHub on applying Getting Real to their unfunded startup - defunkt
http://37signals.blogs.com/products/2008/07/how-github-used.html

======
sant0sk1
GitHub is the first app that actually makes me want to start new projects,
open-source old projects, and get involved in other people's projects just as
an excuse to use the site.

Big ups to defunkt, mojombo, and pjhyett for their work in this space.

~~~
a-priori
Likewise here. GitHub has encouraged me to publish some side projects that
otherwise would have lingered on my hard disk. Getting an email saying someone
has started watching one of them is sure motivation to get my ass in gear and
do some work on it. GitHub also worked splendidly for a recent freelance job.

Keep up the good work guys.

------
condor
"They say it's hard to live in San Francisco and not take funding, but I beg
to differ: out here it's easy to get lucrative consulting gigs and fill your
bank account. Contract for someone else with funding, make some money, save it
up, then spend it on your company. You don't have to sell your soul to a VC or
live off of ramen. Just be smart."

Brilliant secondary effects of venture capital funding.

------
jrsims
GitHub is not only a stellar product, it is also changing the world.

SourceForge, RubyForge, and others should take note. This is a great model of
how social code should be done.

------
richcollins
Chris and Tom are prolific hackers. I'm always amazed by the volume of quality
code they produce. They definitely deserve all of the success they've
achieved.

------
biohacker42
From someone who has to deal with CVS on sourceforge, a HUGE THANK YOU to the
GitHub crew!

Now I just have to convince the other developers to move the project to
GitHub.

------
beaudeal
i completely agree that this was a great article, and in the last 5 minutes it
took to read i could feel myself wanting to get my side project off the ground
that much more -- thanks for the boost guys!

